# Making an updated version of mu port using emacs-devel



## mziulu (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I've been trying to modify the official mu port (mail/mu) to use editors/emacs-devel (installed using pkg) instead of editors/emacs.  (I've also changed the version of mu, but that's not the problem I'm facing.) I've done this changing the line 
	
	



```
MU4E_USE= emacs=yes
```
 into 
	
	



```
MU4E_USE= emacs-devel=yes
```
I see in the build phase that there's .el files compilation, so it appears that emacs is detected just fine, but at the end, after the _"Registering installation for mu-0.9.10_1"_ message, I get several _"No such file or directory"_ errors similar to this:

```
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/mail/mu/work/stage/usr/local/%%EMACS_SITE_LISPDIR%%/mu4e/mu4e-about.el): No such file or directory
```

I am very new at FreeBSD, I've been trying to set up my machine the way I want it, so I still don't know exactly where to look to fix this kind of thing. I've noticed that in the file /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.emacs.mk the variable EMACS_SITE_LISPDIR is defined in terms of EMACS_LIBDIR, and EMACS_LIBDIR is defined in the if/elif block above, conditioned by the variable EMACS_PORT_NAME, so my guess is that my change of 
	
	



```
MU4E_USE= emacs-devel=yes
```
 is not enough to set EMACS_PORT_NAME, but I'm really grasping at straws here.

Any way to make this work?

Thanks a lot!


----------

